# Trout and Reds



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Haven’t been many reports lately so I hope you guys have been getting on the water at least a little. Bite has been great all over the area. I mainly use hard baits, and the jerkbait and Topwater have been getting the job done daily. Green/Ayu type patterns on jerkbaits and blue/black backed Topwaters to resemble all the mullet moving down the shorelines. Fast retrieves with very short pauses are getting bit. Lots of really big redfish up shallow right now, but spooky is an understatement. Downsizing lures and going as natural as possible has been drawing a few bites from these fish. Trout have begun their spawn, and was seeing some very fat prespawn fish grouping up before the last full moon. Also seeing some flounder on the flats and they have been hitting jerkbaits as well. Used to hate this time of year, but over the last few years it has become one of my favorites.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good read. type of bait and technique even i could catch some. lol.
bigass trout, too.
jack


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, Thats a nice haul


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How are you taking the selfies?
Your pictures are getting better and better. Are you putting them thru photoshop or is that untouched? 
If I remember right, you're using a cellphone?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again for an awesome report Jeff. As usual you are on fire.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff, as usual, a great report and great pictures of some great fish. I'm cringing looking at those treble hooks and the proximity of your hands. I know it will never happen to you, but when it does, I'm betting it's a shitass skipjack driving the hook in past the bend.
BTW, that's an awesome trout (or two).


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice report, Jeff! Congrats on continuing to post some beautiful fish!


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice...You always catch them good!

What size leader line do you use with your jerkbait? What weight/size jerkbait do you use?


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Killing it as always!


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

jack2 said:


> good read. type of bait and technique even i could catch some. lol.
> bigass trout, too.
> jack


Thank you sir! Gotta get the important info in there. It must have been decent if Mr. Jack isn’t busting my balls


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

kanaka said:


> How are you taking the selfies?
> Your pictures are getting better and better. Are you putting them thru photoshop or is that untouched?
> If I remember right, you're using a cellphone?


I usually use a GoPro set up. It’s attached to the PVC pipe in one of the pics. Quick video and then screen shot pics from there. Most of these pics were with the phone since the camera died. Gotta remember to charge it. Only use photoshop for the GoPro pics as the quality is definitely lacking.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> Thanks again for an awesome report Jeff. As usual you are on fire.


It’s that time of the year! Fish are seriously everywhere right now. Shallow-deep and everything in between. Last 2 days have been unbelievable.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Bodupp said:


> Jeff, as usual, a great report and great pictures of some great fish. I'm cringing looking at those treble hooks and the proximity of your hands. I know it will never happen to you, but when it does, I'm betting it's a shitass skipjack driving the hook in past the bend.
> BTW, that's an awesome trout (or two).


It’s happened a couple times. Usually rip it out or find an unsuspecting person to get grossed out before using the string trick  Been a long time, and I’m very careful. For some reason I seem to have a calming effect on these fish, and they seem to enjoy their brief time hanging out with me  Those dang ladyfish will get ya, but it’s been an 11” trout every time!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JeffBfishing said:


> Thank you sir! Gotta get the important info in there. It must have been decent if Mr. Jack isn’t busting my balls


well, hell, jeff.
i'm just like everybody else on here. i don't know how to fish but i sure as hell can tell you how. lol.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I'm cringing looking at those treble hooks and the proximity of your hands. I know it will never happen to you, but when it does, I'm betting it's a shitass skipjack driving the hook in past the bend.


had a fishing buddy one time hooked a bonita on a rapala. i was holding the fish while he tried to get all the treble hooks out. the fish made a flip and in goes one of the hooks. i did the ole tie around the bend and jerk out method. hurt me more watching and hearing the screams.
jack


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

bassmasterffej said:


> Nice...You always catch them good!
> 
> What size leader line do you use with your jerkbait? What weight/size jerkbait do you use?


Thanks brother, love chasing these fish!
I use 18lb Sunline Shooter fluoro for leader line and it holds up well to the heavy cover I’m usually around. Most of the jerkbaits that I use for trout and reds are 95mm size (3 3/4-7/8”) and in the 3/8oz range. I’ve created and started testing a Vision 110SR for our shallow flats, and it’s been straight up dominant the last couple trips. It’s a 4.5”, 1/2oz bait.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

jack2 said:


> well, hell, jeff.
> i'm just like everybody else on here. i don't know how to fish but i sure as hell can tell you how. lol.
> jack


Lol. Well I mean it in a good way. Your responses always crack me up.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

ChrisP14 said:


> Killing it as always!


Thanks brother, hope you are doing well and enjoying that new boat!


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

JeffBfishing said:


> Thanks brother, love chasing these fish!
> I use 18lb Sunline Shooter fluoro for leader line and it holds up well to the heavy cover I’m usually around. Most of the jerkbaits that I use for trout and reds are 95mm size (3 3/4-7/8”) and in the 3/8oz range. I’ve created and started testing a Vision 110SR for our shallow flats, and it’s been straight up dominant the last couple trips. It’s a 4.5”, 1/2oz bait.


Thanks man!


----------

